# Opinions please;-)



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Okay, many of you know me by now and know that I either can't make up my mind or change my mind a lot... LOL!!! It's the truth....;-/

So, I have 2 non registered kinder does who both gave birth to triplets recently. The father of all these cute kids is also an unregistered kinder buck. I was planning to sell off ALL my kinder clan this year and go with either oberhaslis or nubians, but I choose oberhaslis for various reasons.

Now I have all these cute little kinders running around, that have moon spots, white spots, some are frosted, and just plain unique in their appearance. So an idea came to mind.... Maybe I should hang on to the kinders and hang on to one or 2 of these kids, to see what kind of milker the sire produces. I almost got a half gallon a day from the moms last year between them, but I was only milking once a day... Them being a year older milking twice a day when the kids are weaned I should get that amount out of one of them;-) 

So if I do this, I need to abandon the oberhasli dream for now, since I am the only one who takes care of them. I also have my nubian and my ober/alpine/Saanen cross to kid as well. My elderly mom likes the little ones, but she likes the oberhasli's too. So she's no help in this decision... 

So, what would you do? If I do find that the kids have good milk production I can start charging more for them. I do have my prices low since I have no clue what my bucks background is, and they are not registered. The obers would be registered. In some ways I kinda want to keep my herd closed for right now, I'm planning to get them tested here in the next few weeks as well. I do have another kinder buck that just arrived a couple weeks ago he is registered, I am co owning him with a friend of mine, so I do have another kinder buck to breed the kids too already. So did I just talk myself out of the oberhasli's or what??;-/


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What sells well in your area? I would be tempted to just stay status quo but hard to say. Certainly your flashy kids will be easy to sell.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Well, don't raise the prices until _after_ I get my wether :-D


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

ksalvagno said:


> What sells well in your area? I would be tempted to just stay status quo but hard to say. Certainly your flashy kids will be easy to sell.


To be honest I think the kinders would sell best. A lot of people want mini's so they don't have to have a ton of land. I know the lady I'm thinking of getting my obers from sells a lot of them every year up north though. Another thing is since I am getting some flashy kids I love the surprise I get, I thought they would all look alike, but nope. Obers, they would all look alike.., it might get boring;-)LOL!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

goathiker said:


> Well, don't raise the prices until _after_ I get my wether :-D


I wouldn't raise the prices on the wethers anyway, do you are safe;-)


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Not going to get into oberhaslis, I've decided to keep what I have for now. I may sell off my kinders still but not sure, I think I'm having too much fun LOL;-)


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

janeen128 said:


> So did I just talk myself out of the oberhasli's or what??;-/


Sounds like it to me! :laugh:


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

It's fun to dream, isn't it? LOL Yep, sounds to me like you talked yourself out of the obers for now. Give it another year and see if you still want to change then. It's not like goats are going to disappear off the face of the earth. Oh, and if you like the variety...better change from Obers to Nubians...you get variety with the Nubians. hehe


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

kccjer said:


> It's fun to dream, isn't it? LOL Yep, sounds to me like you talked yourself out of the obers for now. Give it another year and see if you still want to change then. It's not like goats are going to disappear off the face of the earth. Oh, and if you like the variety...better change from Obers to Nubians...you get variety with the Nubians. hehe


No offense, but my one Nubian doe is a pain in the neck...;-( She is a sweet girl which is why she has stayed thus far. She will be a FF this year and depending on her milk production she will either stay or go. So no more Nubians for me....LOL... They are colorful and those darn ears are just plain adorable;-)


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

:lol: Aww...come on! You're no fun! I guess I've been lucky. My nubians have been pretty decent. Of course, I've only had 1 pure nubian here...the others are all mixes. Maybe that's why...:shrug: So...no nubians. LOL And here I was going to suggest that since you can't make up your mind you should just get a couple of EVERY breed!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

kccjer said:


> :lol: Aww...come on! You're no fun! I guess I've been lucky. My nubians have been pretty decent. Of course, I've only had 1 pure nubian here...the others are all mixes. Maybe that's why...:shrug: So...no nubians. LOL And here I was going to suggest that since you can't make up your mind you should just get a couple of EVERY breed!


It might be because she's still young. She turned a year last month... Maybe that has something to do with it. She may work out yet;-)


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Weird! I talked bad about Mitzi, and while working to get water to drain out of the barn (perfect opportunity to get in my way) she didn't. Went to leave the barn to take a break, she and Bella my (ober/alpine/saneen mix) came to me gave me kisses as if to say good job mom.... She is a very sweet goat, it's moments like that I certainly cherish;-)


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

See...she heard you "bad mouthing" her and decided to show you just how sweet she really is! LOL


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I think I might just be crazy, but I'm going to do both to see what sells the best. I will wait until April to get my bottle ober doelings though. Hopefully ALL will go well;-)


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Just so you know this was encouraged by my older sister...;-)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

May as well do what makes money for you.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

ksalvagno said:


> May as well do what makes money for you.


Yeah, and like my sister said, "it's only 2 more";-)


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

janeen128 said:


> It might be because she's still young. She turned a year last month... Maybe that has something to do with it. She may work out yet;-)


you know what? I noticed that my doe last year around the 8 month mark was SUPER loud and needy. she seemed to have quieted down a few months after her first birthday. and now, my wether is 8 months, and he is SUPER needy as well (and loud). they're both dairy crosses..... thought it was only me with the needy goats?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

nchen7 said:


> you know what? I noticed that my doe last year around the 8 month mark was SUPER loud and needy. she seemed to have quieted down a few months after her first birthday. and now, my wether is 8 months, and he is SUPER needy as well (and loud). they're both dairy crosses..... thought it was only me with the needy goats?


Yeah, I hope that's it then;-) She is really sweet, so I hate to give up on her. So maybe she will mature in the nice young goat I know she can be...


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

hope so. I know how annoying those loud, needy goats can be..... lol


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

My loud Nubian does not bother me in the least. She just misses me, so I talk back, I'm comeing sweetheart, so I go out and get my kisses and she is fine. It bugges my husband, I just tell him its all just his perception, dosen't have to bother you. I only have two nubians, they actually are not as loud anymore. Now my Guernsey goats hardly make a sound. One little wether makes the cutest little noise, not even sure he opens his mouth..


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Her loudness is not what bothers me, it's her inability to go the right direction. For instance, I go down to the barn, her and Bella hang out. They want through the door, I push both away, and say no to both of them. Bella gets the hint, but Mitzi is persistent and continues to push through.....yelling the whole while..., that is what is sooo annoying...


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Nubians need routine to be happy. Everything everyday must be exactly the same. Times, schedules, where everything is, what you do everyday...Not kidding, they are creatures of habit and will try to force you to follow their rules...
What you describe there is a Nubian that is let in a door and probably fed. She doesn't care when you come to the the door or what you say. Her habit is to come in that door and be fed so, she yells until you complete the process.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Oh great!!!;( Wrong door, this should be interesting...;( That would explain her behavior... They never grow out of this???;(


----------



## MorganC (Jun 25, 2013)

*Quick help! Goat emergency!*

I need suggestions about what to do with a doe who has placental abruption. She had triplets, dropped two yesterday and dropped the 3rd this morning. Is there anything I can do for her to keep her alive? PLEASE HELP!


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

you need to start a new thread so people can see this under health and wellness...


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

MorganC said:


> I need suggestions about what to do with a doe who has placental abruption. She had triplets, dropped two yesterday and dropped the 3rd this morning. Is there anything I can do for her to keep her alive? PLEASE HELP!


Call a vet ASAP would be my advice... I have no idea on how to help. Starting a new thread in the health and wellness section is a good idea.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Well, I have reached a decision....haha I know what an interesting concept. I am selling off my kinder clan, including my buck, and my friend can decide what to do with her kinder buck.. I will keep my nubian for now, and my mix doe for now, depends on how well they milk, and how kidding goes, I'll give them 2 seasons;-) I'll keep my ober buck. Now, I just need to make up my mind with my ober wethers and sheep as I bottle fed them, so they are pets more or less that have done a GOOD job keeping the grass down, or to sell them for 2 ober doelings... That's the decision I have to come up with, hopefully before Easter so I can send my wethers / sheep to the sale barn in time for the Easter rush. Opinions are welcome... My obers would be registered, as I can register the buck I have now;-)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What about milk?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I'll still have my Nubian Mitzi, and my ober/alpine/saanen mix Bella, so I would have 2 girls.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Do what works best for you.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

ksalvagno said:


> Do what works best for you.


I wish I knew! Haha! ;-) 2 would be easier to milk then 4;-)


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Well I have one nubian who is loud and dramatic and one who is quiet and docile. The one who is loud and dramatic is actually 1/4 lamancha...But...they both like routine for sure. Don't try to change it let me tell you... :lol:


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> Well I have one nubian who is loud and dramatic and one who is quiet and docile. The one who is loud and dramatic is actually 1/4 lamancha...But...they both like routine for sure. Don't try to change it let me tell you... :lol:


Hmmm, this will be interesting... Perhaps when I get my herd down in #'s I can actually HAVE 1 routine...LOL. She actually is a very sweet girl;-)


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

And never rearrange the milk room. That stanchion turns into a monster on the other side of the room.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

goathiker said:


> And never rearrange the milk room. That stanchion turns into a monster on the other side of the room.


I will remember that.. I think I got it in the "permanent" spot anyway;-)


----------

